# ET200 SP DQ Spannungsfall je nach Last



## Fredl (30 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Hiermit möchte ich euch gerne bitten mich bei einer ziemlich komischen Situation, wenn möglich, zu beraten.

Wir haben einen Schaltschrank gebaut in dem eine ET200SP CPU (6ES7510-1DJ01-0AB0) mit diversen DI's, DQ`s und AI's eingebaut ist.
Das ist für uns der erste Einsatz einer ET200SP.
An den digitalen Ausgängen (6ES7132-6BF00-0CA0) haben wir jeweils Schütze (Eaton DIL-M15 24VDC).
Die Baseunits weiss oder grau (6ES7193-6BP00-0BA0; 6ES7193-6BP00-0DA0) sind mit +24V und 0V versorgt.
An den jeweiligen Ausgängen haben wir die Schütze angeschlossen.

Schalte ich jetzt einen Ausgang ein, habe ich ein merkwürdiges brummen an der Schützspule. Die Spannung über die Spule beträgt nur 15-16VDC und schwankt. Auch den Strom der Spule habe ich gemessen. Dieser schwankt zwischen 120 und 140mA, mit dem Multimeter gemessen. Also vielleicht schwankt das noch viel mehr. 
Bei dieser Spannung beginnt das Schütz schon zu rattern und schaltet nicht mehr korrekt.
Klemme ich das Schütz ab, kann ich am Ausgang der SPS-Karte eine Spannung von 24VDC messen.
Stecke ich dem Schütz eine Schutzbeschaltung hinzu, steigt die Spannung an der Schützspule auf ca. 20V DC schwankend.

Ich dachte auch daran das eventuell die Leistungsaufnahme des Schützes zu hoch wäre, vor allem wenn alle 8 Ausgänge der SPS Karte eingeschaltet sind.
Allerdings habe ich das Problem auch auf anderen Ausgangskarten mit Koppelrelais (Finder 46.52.9.024.0040).

Also muss es ein grundlegendes Problem sein. 
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich diese Situation gerate nicht wirklich.
Von seinen der Verdrahtung bin ich momentan der Meinung das es so passen müsste. Das Anschlussprinzip im Handbuch zur Digitalausgangskarte sagt zu mindest nichts anderes.
Ein Potentialproblem hatte ich auch schon vermutet, alle 0V bzw. Mxx Klemmen liegen allerdings korrekt auf der Minus- Stützklemme des Netzteils.

Hättet ihr vielleicht noch einen Tip für mich in welche Richtung es gehen könnte?
Gibt es irgendwelche Konfigurationen der Ausgangskarte welche ich beachten muss?
Auf die schnelle habe ich jetzt zum schalten der Ausgänge direkt mit "Variabennamen" auf das Prozessabbild zugegriffen, ist das ein Problem?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus für eure Zeit!

Schöne Grüsse
Fred


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2020)

Hallo Fred,
hast du dir mal deine Aktoren angeschaut?

Vielleicht ist da ein Schütz mit falscher Schutzbeschaltung,
falscher Spannung (230) oder ein Schütz defekt und es wird
dir die Spannung runter gezogen.

gruß RN


----------



## Fredl (30 Juni 2020)

Hallo Rostiger Nagel!

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe nochmal alle Aktoren geprüft. Schütze sind alle 24VDC. 

Könnte mir ein defektes Schütz das nicht angesteuert wird auch die Spannung runter ziehen?
Ich habe das Verhalten im Endeffekt mit 20 Schützen und 20 Relais, egal wie viele angesteuert werden.

:sad:

Gruß
Fred


----------



## acid (30 Juni 2020)

Welches Netzteil verwendest du denn? Bricht denn bei dir die Spannung komplett zusammen, oder ist nur die gemessene Spannung am Schütz zu gering?
Oder hast du eventuell einen Schaltplan, den du hochladen kannst?


----------



## 3.#6 (30 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ist der 0VDC direkt angeschlossen, oder an der Baseunit?
Die DIL-M15 sollen doch eine integrierte Schutzbeschaltung haben.


----------



## Lithic (30 Juni 2020)

Wieviele DA-Karten hast du denn an einem "weißen" Modul?
Du kannst dir mit dem TIA Selection Tool auch die (max.) Ströme der Lastgruppen anzeigen lassen.


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juni 2020)

Hast Du auch alle A2 der Schütz-Spulen mit den M auf der Base Unit der Ausgabebaugruppe oder mit dem M der weißen Base Unit links von den Ausgabebaugruppen verbunden? Und dieses M mit den 0V des 24V-Netzteils?

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juni 2020)

Ich denke auch, es ist ein Massefehler. Wahrscheinlich sind die A2 der Schütze und Relais untereinander verbunden, "hängen" jedoch in der Luft. Das Beschriebene sind typische Symptome für eine fehlende Masse.


----------



## Fredl (30 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal danke für die vielen Tipps!

Das Problem ist gelöst. Es lag nicht an der Verdrahtung sondern an der Programmierung.
Durch mein "schnell mal" das Schütz einschalten über den direkten Zugriff auf das Prozessabbild mit xxx habe ich es im Endeffekt so hinbekommen das die Ausgänge wohl im Zyklus takten. Da kommen die Schütze und Relais nicht mit.
Also Schande über mein Haupt. Ist schon ziemlich peinlich, aber ich hab den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr gesehen. 😁

Also danke nochmal und schönen Abend 
Fred


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juni 2020)

Fredl schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle habe ich jetzt zum schalten der Ausgänge direkt mit "Variabennamen" auf das Prozessabbild zugegriffen, ist das ein Problem?





Fredl schrieb:


> Durch mein "schnell mal" das Schütz einschalten über den direkten Zugriff auf das Prozessabbild mit xxx habe ich es im Endeffekt so hinbekommen das die Ausgänge wohl im Zyklus takten.


Mit xxx greift man nicht auf das Prozessabbild sondern direkt auf die Peripherie zu.
Ausgänge "takten" dann aber nur, wenn man in schneller Folge (z.B. in jedem Zyklus) Ein- und Aus-Befehle (z.B. S und R) an die Peripherie sendet. Hattest Du jeweils Ein- und Ausschalten im Programm programmiert und jeweils beide Anweisungen ausgeführt? Oder überlappend auf AusgangsBytes/words ausgegeben? Das wäre tatsächlich etwas sinnfrei ...

Testen der Ausgänge kann man sehr einfach mit einem leeren OB1 (oder gleich am Anfang ein "BE" oder "RET" oder ein Sprung zum Ende des OB1) und einer Variablenbeobachtungstabelle. Die SPS in RUN schalten, damit die Befehlsausgabesperre in STOP nicht wirkt. Dann wird der leere OB1 ausgeführt und kein Ausgang durch das Programm gesteuert. Dann mit der Beobachtungstabelle direkt die %Qx.y steuern.

Harald


----------



## Fredl (1 Juli 2020)

Hallo Harald!

Da hast du natürlich recht, das man mit  direkt auf die Peripherie zugreift. Das hatte ich oben falsch geschrieben.

Das Programm war im für die Inbetriebnahme "fertig" erstellt, mit allen Zuweisungen zu den Ausgängen. Bei Beginn der Inbetriebnahme brauchten wir dann auf die "schnelle" die Aktoren. 
Also habe ich mal eben im ersten aufgerufenen FC die Ausgangswörter auf 1 geschrieben, mit dem Ergebnis das die Ausgänge nicht geschalten haben, also  verwendet. Und schon hatte ich den Salat.
Da war ich dann vom geratter der Schütze erstmal zu abgelenkt, das ich erstmal auf einen Verdrahtungsfehler getippt hätte.

Im nachhinein und auch dank euren Beiträgen habe ich wieder begonnen zu denken. 
Ich hatte also einmal im Zyklus mit meinem, und da gebe ich dir schon wieder recht, absolut sinnfreien Schnellschuß, einen Ausgang per Peripherie- Zugriff eingeschalten und im selben Zyklus über das "normale Programm" wieder ausgeschalten.  

Das war also ein astreines Eigentor und ich hab´s nicht mal gecheckt :???::???::???::???::???:

Danke aber nochmal für die Antworten! 

Für mich habe ich wieder gelernt, das man einfach in Ruhe arbeiten sollte. Das ewige "mal schnell eben" ist meistens nicht so von Vorteil!

Schöne Grüße
Fred


----------

